# Headed to NYC --- Things to do Cheaply



## Sugarcubesea (May 16, 2017)

I'm Headed to NYC  at the end of June for a business trip. I will be staying one extra day to see the sights, can anyone give me some links to shows or things that can be done cheaply in NYC.

I'm flying into Newark Airport as my company felt that would be a cost save (more of a pain in the ass for me)  Can anyone tell me the best way to get into NYC, near Grand Central Station (44th Street).

I'm really looking forward to this trip as I really love NYC...

thanks for any help and assistance...


----------



## ibcnu (May 16, 2017)

You can take the AirTrain https://www.panynj.gov/airports/ewr-airtrain.html from Newark Airport that links to NJ Transit, then board a train there to Penn Station in New York City.  That's probably the most easiest way into the city from Newark Airport.  Other options are buses, taxis, etc. which may cost you even more.

It is easier and quicker to travel into and out of Newark Airport if staying in Manhattan, believe it or not.

Cheap theater tickets are located at the TKTS booths, one is right in Times Square.

You could also schedule a trip to the Statute of Liberty from Battery Park.  It's less than a $20 ticket to take the ferry over and climb up the pedestal.


----------



## 1st Class (May 16, 2017)

Since you'll have just the one day, I'm not suggesting you buy the City Pass, but it will give you a good idea of the most popular sites to see.  My recommendations would be Top of the Rock, Ellis Island, Circle Line Cruise past Statue of Liberty, Intrepid, but it really depends on what you like. There's also an NBC Studios tour in Rockefeller Center which we enjoyed.  The individual cost for all of these averages right around $30.  Highly recommend dinner in Little Italy!


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 16, 2017)

The Port Authority runs a bus from Newark Airport directly to Grand Central Station (with a couple of stops in between).  It runs frequently and is cheap ($9 for seniors; about double that for others).


----------



## jackio (May 16, 2017)

If the weather is nice, I would suggest walking the High Line, maybe having a cheap lunch at Chelsea Market.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2017)

You can try for Rush tickets, these are even cheaper than TKTS tickets.  You do have to get up early and get in line at the theater, how early will depend on how long the show has been around.  General Rush is what you want to opt for, as Lottery rush has no guarantee you will get tickets.  You are getting a discounted ticket for the shows for that SAME DAY only.

Here is the rush list....
http://www.nytix.com/Links/Broadway/lotteryschedule.html

Here is the TKTS link....
https://www.tdf.org/nyc/7/tkts-ticket-booths  In Times Square to get tickets.  They also have an app for your phone.  These are for SAME DAY tickets sales too. But if you want a Matinee show you can buy these on Tuesday from the South Street Seaport location.  Brooklyn and the Lincoln Center locations has this next day Matinee feature too.

Another interesting thing to do is walk the Brooklyn Bridge.  You can also take the Staten Island ferry and go by the Statue of Liberty.   As someone mentioned above, I would strongly recommend the Top of the Rock over the Empire State Building.  But there is also the new observation Deck at new World Trade Center Freedom Tower, but I have not yet been up there.  It is good to see the 9/11 memorial.  I would time it to go an hour before sunset.  That way you can see it in both daylight and night.  It is interesting to see it both ways.


----------



## Conan (May 16, 2017)

jackio said:


> If the weather is nice, I would suggest walking the High Line, maybe having a cheap lunch at Chelsea Market.



I second that.

Also, if you're interested in art, there's a new branch of the Whitney Museum of American Art in that same neighborhood, open every day except Tuesday.
99 Gansevoort Street
New York, NY 10014





"General Admission tickets ... may be purchased online until midnight the night before your visit and are discounted ($22 adults; $17 seniors and students). There are no additional fees. You may arrive up to thirty minutes after the time you select, and stay as long as you like." Also, if you go Friday after 7pm admission is pay what you wish.
http://whitney.org/Exhibitions


----------



## dominidude (May 17, 2017)

New york on $10 a day for 1 week
http://nymag.com/nymetro/shopping/sales/salesguide/15560/index1.html


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2017)

ibcnu said:


> You can take the AirTrain https://www.panynj.gov/airports/ewr-airtrain.html from Newark Airport that links to NJ Transit, then board a train there to Penn Station in New York City.  That's probably the most easiest way into the city from Newark Airport.  Other options are buses, taxis, etc. which may cost you even more.
> 
> It is easier and quicker to travel into and out of Newark Airport if staying in Manhattan, believe it or not.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info... Do you thhink the Air Tran will be manageable with a rolling luggage and my computer bag?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> You can try for Rush tickets, these are even cheaper than TKTS tickets.  You do have to get up early and get in line at the theater, how early will depend on how long the show has been around.  General Rush is what you want to opt for, as Lottery rush has no guarantee you will get tickets.  You are getting a discounted ticket for the shows for that SAME DAY only.
> 
> Here is the rush list....
> http://www.nytix.com/Links/Broadway/lotteryschedule.html
> ...


Thank you for the links for the tickets... I'm going to have to try that...


----------



## Here There (May 18, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> ... things that can be done cheaply in NYC....


I'm a big fan of budget travel -- opting for quantity & variety over luxury -- and try to visit NYC every 2-3 years if not annually.  Second the suggestions for AirTrain, Rush/TKTS, HighLine, Chelsea Market, Little Italy eats, etc.  In addition, check out these links:
https://www.timeout.com/newyork/things-to-do/cheap-new-york-bargain-events-and-things-to-do-in-nyc
http://www.freetoursbyfoot.com/
and when you get hungry there's street food, cheap restaurants by Hells Kitchen, takeouts at Chinatown...
Just bite into the Big Apple!


----------



## mbh (May 19, 2017)

The Airtrain and NJ Transit are fine with one piece of luggage and a computer bag. There are places for luggage on the Airtrain and luggage racks in the overhead compartment on NJ Transit. The bus option is only good on weekends. Otherwise, way too much traffic. Also, you can check luggage at Penn Station so you don't have to lug it around all day.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2017)

I take the NJTransit train in to Grand Central ... parking the car at Princeton Junction train station parking lot ... buy your parking ticket from the meter and place inside the car on the dash. 1 wheeled bag is fine and off I go. Either I walk or take a cab. ... just depends on the time I have.


----------



## ibcnu (May 22, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I take the NJTransit train in to Grand Central ... parking the car at Princeton Junction train station parking lot ... buy your parking ticket from the meter and place inside the car on the dash. 1 wheeled bag is fine and off I go. Either I walk or take a cab. ... just depends on the time I have.



The Princeton Junction station is on the NJ Transit, Northeast Corridor line and goes into Penn Station in NYC, not Grand Central Station in NYC.


----------



## clifffaith (May 22, 2017)

We always look up free walking tours when we visit a walkable city, and have had wonderful tours in New York and San Francisco. You tip the guide at the end of the tour. Just be sure to show up if you make a reservation -- we got lost in NYC having finished one tour, stopped for lunch before the next tour and managed to get ourselves turned around so we missed second tour. That resulted in instant cancellation of the next day's tour. But that guide had already contacted us so we were able to tell him the office blacklisted us and he said no problem just show up. Depending on where the tour goes they can't gave 50 people blocking a sidewalk or cramming into a deli, so they do limit the number of sign ups and reservations are needed.


----------

